# Are LED screens and digital technology the future? Opera Australia chief thinks so



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

https://www.smh.com.au/entertainmen...a-makes-its-boldest-move-20180709-h12f6j.html

Definitely intriguing!

I'm planning to see the _Aida_ next month.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

A quote from the article: ""When you see Gandalf standing on top of a cliff and that amazing scenery – it's all digital. There's nothing real about it at all. And we need to embrace that."

If he is referring to Gandalf in The Lord of the Rings (he may not be), he has to remember that the Lord of the Rings was written before the digital age. It was not written with the assumption that you would have all the digital graphics. One movie that I just thought of that I would love to see a remake of would be 'Fantastic Voyage' which Raquel Welch was in. It would be fascinating to see that movie with today's graphics.

The problem comes when they start writing new operas that assume that the digital graphics will be there. A lot of movies are made where they depend on the flashy graphics while the dialogue suffers. That's what I fear would happen with opera. Opera would be made for flash, thus turn into trash.


----------

